# Chicken/beef bullion rub?



## one of none (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm a noob here and I tried to do a search. I was  wondering if anyone has tried or used chicken or beef bullion in a dry rub recipe. I'm bored waiting for my new smoker to get here.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

A rub recipe that I use does have chicken or beef bullion (finely ground) in it.  It tastes good....and adds just a small bit of depth to the flavor...but doesn't over power it.

Let me get to work...and I will try and find it for you!  Will post it here.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

I found it....here is one that I do use...but still trying to tweak it too.

Pork Rub

1 cup of Iodine Free Salt

1 cup white sugar

1/2 cup of light brown sugar (that has been dried and ground into a powder)

8 TBS of Chilli Powder

4 TBS Cumin

1 TBS Black Pepper

1 TBS Acccent (can leave this out)

1 TBS Cayenne

1 TBS Onion Powder

1TBS Granulated Garlic

For Chicken

use half the amount of salt

1 TBS of Chicken Bouillon Granules (ground into a powder)

For Beef

half the amount of salt

1 TBS of Beef Bouillon Granules (ground into a powder)

For Ribs

double the Brown Sugar (I dont....I use the pork rub)

Parkay Squeeze Margarine (Blue Bottle)

Honey

Wickers Sauce

I do wrap my ribs...and use the margarine, honey and wickers...then back in the smoker.

Hope that helps a little bit.

Kat


----------



## dward51 (Mar 21, 2013)

Kat is right about adjusting the salt in your rub recipe if you are adapting a regular rub recipe to be used with a bullion base.  The bullion is salty to start with and the two combined will likely end up being over salty for most tastes.  This would apply even more if you brined the meat being cooked as that adds salt too.

Oh, and where are my manners?  Welcome to the forum and you are going to love the hobby (addiction!) of smoking meats.  Just don't be shy and take plenty of photos of your handy work to share.  And remember, there is no "dumb question" so don't be afraid to ask questions as this we are a very helpful bunch in SMF (we were all new at this once, and had just as many questions back then too!).

Ok, back to the topic of bullion in smoking recipes...

Some brisket rub recipes have beef bullion in them, or more correctly as a wet base for the real rub to stick to.  I've used beef bullion powder mixed with either water or white wine to make a bullion paste base before, but you can also buy the paste in small batches or plastic squeeze pouches as well.  I've used it on roasts and brisket, but never tried this technique on chicken or pork.

It adds flavor and helps the dry rub stay affixed to the meat being smoked the same way using yellow mustard on a boston butt would.  No reason you could not use the technique on chicken or pork. I know Knorr makes pork bullion cubes but I have never found them in a store near me, but I have not checked the asian market for it (it is very popular in asian cooking).  You have me thinking about trying a chicken paste under rub on my next chicken cook and looking for Knorr pork bullion next time I'm up at the H-Mart (asian mega store north of Atlanta).

Here is a cut an paste of Chris Lilly's brisket rub that uses a bullion paste as the base under the rub
[h3]*Chris Lilly’s Barbecue Beef Brisket Recipe:* (courtesy of Chris Lilly on behalf of Kingsford Charcoal)[/h3]
1 beef brisket FLAT (5-6 pounds)

*1 tablespoon beef bullion base (look in your soup stock aisle at the grocery store)*
*Dry Rub Recipe:*

1/2 tblsp salt
1/2 tblsp paprika
1/2 tblsp black pepper
1/2 tblsp sugar
1/2 teaspoon garlic
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/4 teaspoon oregano
1/8 teaspoon ground coriander

1 cup beef broth
*Directions:*

Build a charcoal fire (this recipe calls for Kingsford charcoal) for indirect cooking by situating the coals on only one side of the grill (other side empty).
Cover the entire brisket with the beef bullion past. In a small bowl, mix the dry rub ingredients and coat the brisket with the dry rub. When the cooker reaches 225 degrees, place the beef brisket on the indirect side of the grill and close the lid. Cook for 4 hours until the internal temperature of the brisket reaches 160 to 170 degrees.
Remove the brisket from the grill and place in a shallow baking dish or disposable aluminum pan. Pour the beef broth over the brisket and cover the pan with aluminum foil. Place the baking dish in the cooker for an additional 1-2 hours, until the internal temp of the brisket reaches 185 degrees.
Remove the baking dish from the grill and let the meat rest undisturbed for 20-30 minutes (this is so the juices can redistribute). When serving, slice the brisket across from the grain.


----------



## one of none (Mar 21, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I found it....here is one that I do use...but still trying to tweak it too.
> 
> Pork Rub
> 
> ...


Thank you for the recipes. I'll give them a try next week when my new smoker gets here. My craigslist prospects fell through so I ended up ordering  a new 30 inch Masterbuilt electric smoker that should be here next week sometime. The only smoking I've done is jerky and bacon.  Been surfing on here alot and I want to try a pork butt ham. I got some almond and pecan chips that I've never tried before along with apple,cherry, and hickory. Lots of new questions next week! Thanks again.


----------



## one of none (Mar 21, 2013)

dward51 said:


> Oh, and where are my manners?  Welcome to the forum and you are going to love the hobby (addiction!) of smoking meats.  Just don't be shy and take plenty of photos of your handy work to share.  And remember, there is no "dumb question" so don't be afraid to ask questions as this we are a very helpful bunch in SMF (we were all new at this once, and had just as many questions back then too!


I'll have plenty more questions next week when my new smoker get here!

I'm pretty sure I posted some pics of my jerky on here before but couldn't remember my user name or password....


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

Here to help! Good luck!..

Kat


----------

